# Wheels



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Any ideas about how to make cheap, silent mouse wheels?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a thread about diy wheels somewhere. You can probably find it via the search engine.


----------

